# Angel's Asylum - Temple Of Intensity



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Not really following a HIT routine per say, but keeping up with the HIT protocol (4 count negative, pause,2 count positive,pause)!!! Will be using a hybrid system of HIT/HD/DC training, encorporating rest/pause, x-reps and Negative work!!! Weights mean NOTHING to me, going on STRICT form, and concentrating on FEELING the muscle WORK!!!
My Best Friend and I will be working out together, so this will only help me to push past the norm!!!
W/O today, because of the holiday, had to do it today instead of tomorrow, but otherwise will be following this split
Mon-Push/Cardio
Tue-Cardio
Wed-Pull/Cardio
Thu-Cardio
Fri-Legs/Abs/Cardio
Sat-Cardio
Sun-OFF
Also will be doing 2 warm-up set previous to ONLY the first compound movement of the w/o, will not post these as it's not a working set!!!

*Today - Push (Chest/Delts/Triceps/Cardio)*

10 Minute warm-up on bike

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
205x8
rest/pause (10 seconds)
205x2
rest/pause (10 seconds)
205x2 (last rep a 8 count negative)

*Iso Incline Hammer Press*
80x11
rest/pause (10 seconds)
80x4
rest/pause (10 seconds)
80x2 (last rep a 6 count negative)

*Dips*
BWx5 1/2
rest/pause (10 seconds)
BWx4 (last rep a 6 count negative)

*DELTS*

*DB Seated Presses*
65x6
rest/pause (10 seconds)
65x3
rest/pause (10 seconds)
65x1

*DB Laterals*
30x8 w/6 x-reps

*DB Rear Laterals*
20x8 w/6 x-reps

*TRICEPS*

*Rope Pushdowns*
120x11
rest/pause (10 seconds)
120x3
rest/pause (10 seconds)
120x2 w/8 x-reps

*DB Standing Overhead Press*
75x8
rest/pause (10 seconds)
75x3
rest/pause (10 seconds)
75x1

*CARDIO*
*30 Minutes*
*Elliptical Rider*
*Level 8*

Didn't time the w/o, but was under 20 minutes, will not really time it as much as trying to stay under 20 minutes (a MUST) and progress in the reps using the same weight until I reach a set amount of reps (15 max.), only then will I up the weight!!! Slow/Steady progress is my goal!!!

There you have it, feel free to rip into it and let me have it!!!

Hope you all are having a Fantastic weekend and a Great yet SAFE 4th of July!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice work Arch......I get the first post! 

I am always truely amazed how quickly you get a workout done and still growing from it. I learn alot from you, which is simply crazy since I thought I knew about all there was to know. And obviously not, theres just so many more workouts out there that I havent even touched on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Nice work Arch......I get the first post!
> 
> I am always truely amazed how quickly you get a workout done and still growing from it. I learn alot from you, which is simply crazy since I thought I knew about all there was to know. And obviously not, theres just so many more workouts out there that I havent even touched on.


Thank you BRother D, Much appreciated, I strive to w/o Harder/Better, not longer!!! Glad I can help, I try!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool!  A new journal to whore, er, I mean, a new journal in Arch's next journey.  Sure hope your friend likes torture.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cool!  A new journal to whore, er, I mean, a new journal in Arch's next journey.  Sure hope your friend likes torture.





Great workout with some incredible weights.  You are still amazing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cool! A new journal to whore, er, I mean, a new journal in Arch's next journey. Sure hope your friend likes torture.





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> You are still amazing.



Thank you.  Thank you very much.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

*Brother Triple* - You know your welcome anytime!!! LOL, yeah, he's a little "off" upstairs like me!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Right back atcha my Friend, Thank you!!!

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you too, I'm trying, and having my Friend there to push me will only help me tremendously!!!

*CARDIO
40 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 9*


----------



## joycough (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice Numbers and workout. 

What are your goals?


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Arch where do you live at in Missouri?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 4, 2006)

I am loving the 20 minute workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th of July to you and your family, Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not really following a HIT routine per say, but keeping up with the HIT protocol (4 count negative, pause,2 count positive,pause)!!! Will be using a hybrid system of HIT/HD/DC training, encorporating rest/pause, x-reps and Negative work!!! Weights mean NOTHING to me, going on STRICT form, and concentrating on FEELING the muscle WORK!!!
> My Best Friend and I will be working out together, *so this will only help me to push past the norm!!! *


The thought of you pushing past the norm is scary Arch!  

The concept here looks very interesting.  I'll definitely be following this journal.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2006)

this should be called the "Temple of Insanity", but...Intensity works well too


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

*Brother Joy* - Thank you, my goals are to better myself each and every w/o, and to get in better shape to compete again!!! Thanks for stopping by!!!

*Brother D2* - St. Peters, you live in Mo???

*Brother Natural* - Thank you, me too!!! HIT it hard, and go home, thats my motto, LOL!!!

*Brother Burner* - Thank you, and right back atcha my Friend!!!

*Brother JD* - LOL, Thank you my Friend, as always, glad to have ya along!!!

*Sister Billie* - LOL, Your killin me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

*Today - PULL (Back/Traps/Biceps/Cardio)*

10 minute warmup on bike

*BACK*

*Rack Deads Angelstyle*
335x7 + 7 shrugs
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
335x3 + 3 shrugs
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
335x2 + 1 shrug

*Hammer Iso Pulldowns*
100(each side)x9
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
100x4
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
100x4

*DB Pullovers*
70x11
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
70x4
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
70x3

*CG Pullups*
BWx1 (LOL)
BWx6 negatives (8 count negatives)

*TRAPS*

*Cable SHrugs in between 2 low pulley machines*
130(each side)x11
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
130x5
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
130x5 + 6 x-reps

*DB Shrugs*
85x11 (Last rep held for 10 count)

*BICEPS*

*Preacher Curls*
75x11
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
75x5
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
75x4

*Seated Incline DB Curls*
30x8
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
30x4 + 5 x-reps

W/O Time - Just under 20 minutes!!!

*CARDIO
30 minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5/10*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother D2* - St. Peters, you live in Mo???


nope. Colorado Springs. Have family in Anderson, Mo.
St.Peters? Y'all have a lot of saints there? Old friend from the Air Force lives in St. Joseph....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. Colorado Springs. Have family in Anderson, Mo.
> St.Peters? Y'all have a lot of saints there? Old friend from the Air Force lives in St. Joseph....



  I think he was responding to DoubleDs question Burner.    You're Brother B, not Brother D2


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

neverumind, sir... 

was'sup, NT!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

*Brother Burner 1* - Cool, small world huh??? Of course there are ALOT of Saints my Friend!!!

*Brother Natural* - LOL, Your cracking me up, how goes it for you???

*Brother Burner 2* - No problem my Friend, it's all good!!! How goes it for you???

*Today - CARDIO
45 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 5/10
2 minute intervals HIIT
7721 Strides*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Burner 1* - Cool, small world huh??? Of course there are ALOT of Saints my Friend!!!
> *Brother Burner 2* - No problem my Friend, it's all good!!! How goes it for you???


St. Burner? Patron Saint of Court Jesters.
For my 1st miracle: I'm actually gonna go to the gym tonight!


I am fine...how's things in your neck of the woods? U getting any o f this massive amount of rain we are getting? I think it is safe to assume they are gonna lift the fire ban for a few days here....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> St. Burner? Patron Saint of Court Jesters.
> For my 1st miracle: I'm actually gonna go to the gym tonight!
> 
> 
> I am fine...how's things in your neck of the woods? U getting any o f this massive amount of rain we are getting? I think it is safe to assume they are gonna lift the fire ban for a few days here....


   Good Stuff!!!

Rained a little bit here, pretty HOT the past few days !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2006)

*Today - Legs/Abs/Cardio*

10 minute warm-up on bike

*LEGS*

*Hack Squats ATF*
320x12
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
320x4
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
320x4

*Leg Press*
360x13
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
360x6
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
360x3

*Leg Extensions*
180x9
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
180x3 + 5 x-reps

*Lying Leg Curls*
130x9
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
130x3 + 6 x-reps

*Standing Calve Raises*
270x12
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
270x4 + 6 x-reps

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
180x13
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
180x6
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
180x3 + 6 x-reps

*Weighted Bench Crunches*
50x11
(rest/pause 10 seconds)
50x3 + 5 x-reps

*Planks*
1 minute

*W/O time - roughly 13 minutes*


*CARDIO
30 Minutes 
Elliptical Machine
Level 9*


----------



## Devlin (Jul 7, 2006)

All that lifting in 13 minutes   It appears you have barely missed a step since the comp, great job


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

*WOW*

That's crazy  that you got all that done in 13 Minutes!!! Very Very Nice.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 8, 2006)

Your 13 minute work-out is an eye opener. I'm indulging in 2 minute rests between sets....... Workouts of 40 minutes (or so), time for a change I think.......  But I'd never do that cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm BEYOND focused now!!! I have a 3 month, 8 month, and a year goal!!!

*Brother Joycough* - LOL, I have been known to be a "little" off!!! Thank you for the compliment!!!

*Brother Nick* - I'm basically a HIT Disciple, so I'm ALWAYS looking for ways to make my w/o's HARDER, not Longer you know??? You would really be suprised how Intense of a w/o you can get going ALL out!!! I don't care for cardio either, BUT my fat behind NEEDS it!!! Thank you for stopping in, appreciate the comment, keep it up with your goals too!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
Level 11*


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

How's your weekend going?  Hope it is a great one.


----------



## joycough (Jul 8, 2006)

How much of a rest do you take inbetween sets and exercises?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - It's going GREAT, thank you and I hope yours is going Great as well!!!

*Brother Joycough* - I rest only the 10 seconds inbetween, and then ONLY as long as it takes to get to the next exercise!!! I'm kinda insane though, LOL!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Devlin* - Thank you, I'm BEYOND focused now!!! I have a 3 month, 8 month, and a year goal!!!
> 
> *Brother Joycough* - LOL, I have been known to be a "little" off!!! Thank you for the compliment!!!
> 
> ...



My goals are too vague.......(The curse of my life!)


----------



## joycough (Jul 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Joycough* - I rest only the 10 seconds inbetween, and then ONLY as long as it takes to get to the next exercise!!! I'm kinda insane though, LOL!!!



WOW. I can't rest nearly that short, both not in good enough shape and my muscles don't have the recovery, yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2006)

Arch, YOU ARE an inspiration to the rest of us.  Awesome intensity.  Mentzer would be proud


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2006)

Heya Archie!  How is that new workout partner holding up?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

*Brother Nick* - Try coming up with specific goals, maybe a 6 month and a year goal!!! You really should have a "plan of attack" imo, but the fact that your w/o is still better than most!!!

*Brother Joycough* - Don't sell yourself short, you would be suprised what you can do if you put your mind to it!!!

*Brother JD* - Wow, Thank you for that!!! I try my Friend, and if I can assist anyone along the way, I'm ALL for it!!!

*Brother Pylon* - How goes it Brother Pylon, the new partner is coming along Great!!! His Intensity is right up there with mine, this will help me SO much w/o with him!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 9, 2006)

That's great that the workout partner is able to keep up with you.  Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

I can see Archy and his training partner racing each other to the next peice of equipment...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Something tells me Archie would trip his partner if he wasn't winning that race...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I can see Archy and his training partner racing each other to the next peice of equipment...


a complete 'I go-you go' routine....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - Yes it is!!! And I had a Great weekend, hope you did too!!!

*Sister Billie* - LOL, well I DO go first!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   

*Saint Burner* - Yes sir, I go first, then him, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

*Today - Push

10 minute Warm-up on bike*

*Rep Cadence 
4-1-2-1*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
215x8
(r/p 10 seconds)
215x2
(r/p 10 seconds)
215x1 + 4 x-reps

*Iso Incline Hammer Press*
90x11
(r/p 10 seconds)
90x4
(r/p 10 seconds)
90x2 + 5 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx6
(r/p 10 seconds)
BWx2 + 4 Negatives

*Pec Dec*
165x11 (10 count hold on last rep + 4 x-reps)

*DELTS*

*Iso Hammer Delt Press*
70x8
(r/p 10 seconds)
70x2
(r/p 10 seconds)
70x1 + 3 x-reps

*Nautilus Laterals*
100x10
(r/p 10 seconds)
100x4
(r/p 10 seconds)
100x4

*Paramount Rear Laterals*
20x8
(r/p 10 seconds)
20x2
(r/p 10 seconds)
20x1 + 3 x-reps

*TRICEPS*

*Pushdowns*
140x7
(r/p 10 seconds)
140x3
(r/p 10 seconds)
140x2 + 2 x-reps

*Cybex Tricep Extensions*
140x8
(r/p 10 seconds)
140x2
(r/p 10 seconds)
140x1 + 3 x-reps

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Precor Machine
Levels 4/10
2 Minute Intervals of HIIT*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2006)

Cardio six days a week


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cardio six days a week


  Unfortunatly, It's a MUST!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm running out of words to describe how great your workouts are


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

How about angelic?  Have we used that one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm running out of words to describe how great your workouts are


have u consulted the Chinese language? If I recall, thei alphabet has over 600 characters in it....there ya go. Sage advice...for you...no charge.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sort of follwoing what you are doing brother Archie   What does the rep count reference 4 1 2 1?


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 11, 2006)

Well Archangel I've never been a brother(as in my thread) before! (And I don't have a sister either.....) 

You are doing good workouts up above, and what's more , you are being positive ......that improves things (results) by 500%!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sister Devlin* - LOL, thank you, your support has helped me tremendously!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Hey, me LIKES that one, LOL!!!

*Saint Mojo aka Brother Burner* - Knowledge my Friend, is POWER, and you have some power!!!

*Brother Natural* - Welcome, the more the merrier, glad to have you!!! It means this, 4 count - negative,1 count - pause,2 count - positive, 1 count - pause, hope that clears it up!!!


*Nick* - Sorry my Friend, didn't mean to upset you if I did, it's just something I do (saying Brother/Sister) I won't call you that anymore, again if I offended I apologize!!! Thanks for the encouragement, I try, definatly TRY, LOL!!!

*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Elliptical Machine
Level 11
Hill course (1 Minute HIIT intervals)*


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice looking cardio workout! What exactly makes it a HIIT cardio? the intervals or the time?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Nice looking cardio workout! What exactly makes it a HIIT cardio? the intervals or the time?


The intervals!!! Sometimes I do a 2 minute hard/2 minute meduim HIIT, other times like today I stick with the 1 minute hard/1 minute medium!!! Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Nick* - Sorry my Friend, didn't mean to upset you if I did, it's just something I do (saying Brother/Sister) I won't call you that anymore, again if I offended I apologize!!! Thanks for the encouragement, I try, definatly TRY, LOL!!!



No offence was caused at all....Don't worry!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Heya archy lookin good!  Just catching up a bit!

Are you doing another comp?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Saint Mojo aka Brother Burner* - Knowledge my Friend, is POWER, and you have some power!!!


"The ebb and flow of the Atlantic Tides. The Drift of the Continents. The rotation of the Earth along its ecliptic. These are just a few things I control in my world."
- GI Jane.

Hiya Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

*Brother Nick* - Good Stuff!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, I have a few in mind, but proly no more this year, but thats okay, cause I'm AHEAD of the game for next time!!!

*Brother Burner* - LOL, Good Stuff!!! How goes it for you???


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

*Today - PULL

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike*

*Rep Cadence = 4-1-2-1*

*BACK*

*Rack Deads - AngelStyle*
335x11 - 11
r/p 10 seconds
335x3 - 2
r/p 10 seconds
335x3

*Hammer Iso Pulldowns*
105x9
r/p 10 seconds
105x5
r/p 10 seconds
105x4 + 4 x-reps

*DB Pullovers*
80x11
r/p 10 seconds
80x3
r/p 10 seconds
80x2

*T-Bar Rows*
90x8
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 2 negatives

*TRAPS*

*Cable Shrugs in between Pulleys*
140x12
r/p 10 seconds
140x4
r/p 10 seconds
140x3

*DB Shrugs*
90x8 with a 10 count hold on last rep

*BICEPS*

*BB Spider Curls*
70x8
r/p 10 seconds
70x3 + 2 negatives

*Cybex Preacher Curls (2 up/1 down)*
80x8 (total)
4 left/4 right

*Aprox. 15 minutes*

*CARDIO
30 Minutes
Elliptical Machine
Level 11*

W/O Partner is doing GREAT, and pushing me Incredibly, GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Darn Sweet W/O Mate! 

Beautiful Spider Curl Numbers. 

Angelstyle? Just put that on or do you do something special?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

when u do rack deads...where is the bar at starting position?
I tried them that one time...the bar at lowest point was just at bottom of kneecap. Very little ROM for me...ended up stadning on 2 stacks of three 45lb places...=too long to deal with...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> when u do rack deads...where is the bar at starting position?
> I tried them that one time...the bar at lowest point was just at bottom of kneecap. Very little ROM for me...ended up stadning on 2 stacks of three 45lb places...=too long to deal with...


Rack deads are meant to be used for sticking points...so where ever you fail on your regular deads is where you need to set the pin.  But I do mine right below the knee b/c thats where i fail and most others as well.  Its where the body switches positions and throws people off...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

guess I then stick w/ the good ol fashioned ones then...


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking strong like always Arch......


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Darn Sweet W/O Mate!
> 
> Beautiful Spider Curl Numbers.
> 
> Anglestyle? Just put that on or do you do something special?



It's a deadlift with a shrug at the top of each rep.  Archie started doing them a while back.  We all picked up on it and the name kinda stuck.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

My god Arch, if your w/o partner pushes you any more I will have to take Burner's suggestion on consulting the Chinesse or another foreign language for words  

Note to self...need to work deadlift's Angel style into my workouts.

DB on the rack deadlifts...Couldn't you set the pins just below the knees or mid shins so the dead lifts focus more on the lower back and take the hamstrings out of it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

oohh...cable shrugs...been a while since I've see anyone do those...do you do them with one pulley or both??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

And...do you do them with the cable behind you or in front of you?  And what would you suggest for a person who is...uh...vertically challenged?    Should I stand on a bench or something?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Where you at Arch all of us posting here and your not here. We are awaiting your next big workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Arch's Angels, Come on
Uh uh uh

Question: Tell me what you think about me
I buy my own diamonds and I buy my own rings
Only ring your cell-y when I'm feelin lonely
When it's all over please get up and leave
Question: Tell me how you feel about this
Try to control me boy you get dismissed
Pay my own fun, oh and I pay my own bills
Always 50/50 in relationships

The shoes on my feet
I've bought it
The clothes I'm wearing
I've bought it
The rock I'm rockin'
'Cause I depend on me
If I wanted the watch you're wearin'
I'll buy it
The house I live in
I've bought it
The car I'm driving
I've bought it
I depend on me
(I depend on me)

All the women who are independent
Throw your hands up at me
All the honeys who makin' money
Throw your hands up at me
All the mommas who profit dollas
Throw your hands up at me
All the ladies who truly feel me
Throw your hands up at me

Billie I didn't know you could get down like that
Archy, how your Angels get down like that
Girl I didn't know you could get down like that
Fitty, how your Angels get down like that

Tell me how you feel about this
Who would I want if I would wanna live
I worked hard and sacrificed to get what I get
Ladies, it ain't easy bein' independent
Question: How'd you like this knowledge that I brought
Braggin' on that cash that he gave you is to front

If you're gonna brag make sure it's your money you flaunt
Depend on noone else to give you what you want

The shoes on my feet
I've bought it
The clothes I'm wearing
I've bought it
The rock I'm rockin'
'Cause I depend on me
If I wanted the watch you're wearin'
I'll buy it
The house I live in
I've bought it
The car I'm driving
I've bought it
I depend on me
(I depend on me)

All the women who are independent
Throw your hands up at me
All the honeys who makin' money
Throw your hands up at me
All the mommas who profit dollas
Throw your hands up at me
All the ladies who truly feel me
Throw your hands up at me

Dev I didn't know you could get down like that
Archy, how your Angels get down like that
Girl I didn't know you could get down like that
Archy, how your Angels get down like that

Destiny's Child
Wassup?
You in the house?
Sure 'nuff
We'll break these people off Archy style

Child of Destiny
Independent beauty
Noone else can scare me
Archy's Angels

Woah
All the women who are independent
Throw your hands up at me
All the honeys who makin' money
Throw your hands up at me
All the mommas who profit dollas
Throw your hands up at me
All the ladies who truly feel me
Throw your hands up at me

Girl I didn't know you could get down like that
Archy, how your Angels get down like that


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Darn Sweet W/O Mate!
> 
> Beautiful Spider Curl Numbers.
> 
> Angelstyle? Just put that on or do you do something special?



Thank you my Friend, mucho appreciated!!! Well Brother Pylon explained I see, thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!!  




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> when u do rack deads...where is the bar at starting position?
> I tried them that one time...the bar at lowest point was just at bottom of kneecap. Very little ROM for me...ended up stadning on 2 stacks of three 45lb places...=too long to deal with...



The stoppers are just below the knees!!! Any lower and my herniated disc will KILL me!!!




			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rack deads are meant to be used for sticking points...so where ever you fail on your regular deads is where you need to set the pin.  But I do mine right below the knee b/c thats where i fail and most others as well.  Its where the body switches positions and throws people off...



True, plus my back will HATE me if I do regular Deads!!! 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> guess I then stick w/ the good ol fashioned ones then...



Wish my back would let me!!!  



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Looking strong like always Arch......



Thank you BRother D2, I appreciate that!!!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> It's a deadlift with a shrug at the top of each rep.  Archie started doing them a while back.  We all picked up on it and the name kinda stuck.



Thank you for getting my back Brother Pylon, appreciate it!!!  



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> My god Arch, if your w/o partner pushes you any more I will have to take Burner's suggestion on consulting the Chinesse or another foreign language for words
> 
> Note to self...need to work deadlift's Angel style into my workouts.
> 
> DB on the rack deadlifts...Couldn't you set the pins just below the knees or mid shins so the dead lifts focus more on the lower back and take the hamstrings out of it?



 , your killin me!!! Thank you for the encouraging words!!! Definatly try the Angel style, its ALOT of bang for the buck!!! I set mine just below the knees, go for it!!!



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oohh...cable shrugs...been a while since I've see anyone do those...do you do them with one pulley or both??



Both, they are a really different feel!!!  



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And...do you do them with the cable behind you or in front of you?  And what would you suggest for a person who is...uh...vertically challenged?    Should I stand on a bench or something?



Behind, and I step forward too!!! I pull them in before I pull upwards!!! Just step forward a little (oops, no pun intended  ) more, and set the pulleys all the way down!!! 



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Where you at Arch all of us posting here and your not here. We are awaiting your next big workout.



Sorry my Friend, couldn't get on much!!! I will post Legs/Abs now!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Arch's Angels, Come on
> Uh uh uh
> 
> Question: Tell me what you think about me
> ...


  Can't say I've heard that one, but I like your version!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Legs and abs my 2 favorite........

Good luck Arch, not that you'll need it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

*Today - Legs/Abs/Cardio

10 minute warm-up on bike*

*Rep Cadence 4-1-2-1*

*LEGS*

*Hack Squats*
360x7
r/p 10 seconds
360x3
r/p 10 seconds
360x2

*Leg Press*
450x12
r/p 10 seconds
450x4
r/p 10 seconds
450x3

*Leg Extensions*
190x9
r/p 10 seconds
190x3
r/p 10 seconds
190x2 + 3 x-reps

*Lying Leg Curls*
130x11
r/p 10 seconds
130x3
r/p 10 seconds
130x2 + 4 x-reps

*Standing Calve Raises*
285x12
r/p 10 seconds
285x4
r/p 10 seconds
285x1 + 3 x-reps + 1 negative (8 count)

*ABS*

*Nitro Abs*
200x12
r/p 10 seconds
200x4
r/p 10 seconds
200x2 + 6 x-reps

*Weighted Crunches*
60x9
r/p 10 seconds
60x3
r/p 10 seconds
60x1 + 3 x-reps

*w/o time roughly 15 minutes or so*

*Cardio
30 Minutes
Elliptical Machine
HIIT (1 minute intervals)
Level 11*


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Gotta love those quick and strong workouts. Wish I could keep my food down. I am super intense in the gym, but if I cant keep my food down I just dont see myself doing it. I admire you Arch those workouts are kick ass.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2006)

nice workout Arch...

And fitty..your song... good one!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2006)

You are a machine bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

evening, Archie!


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a bloody animal (I mean that with all the respect in the world). Those workouts look like they would kill a mere mortal.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Just a bloody animal (I mean that with all the respect in the world). Those workouts look like they would kill a mere mortal.



Arch is far from Mortal.......


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Arch is far from Mortal.......



LOL yup. That's what I said.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Gotta love those quick and strong workouts. Wish I could keep my food down. I am super intense in the gym, but if I cant keep my food down I just dont see myself doing it. I admire you Arch those workouts are kick ass.


I thank you Brother D2!!! I w/o first thing in the am, 4am to be exact, so no worries about keeping food down!!! Now dry heaves....................well thats another story!!!  I appreciate the encouragement, more than you know!!!



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout Arch...
> 
> And fitty..your song... good one!!!


Thank you Sister Billie, that song was cool wasn't it!!!



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You are a machine bro!


I thank you Brother JD, really wish we did live closer!!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> evening, Archie!


Morning Sir Saint!!!



			
				joycough said:
			
		

> Just a bloody animal (I mean that with all the respect in the world). Those workouts look like they would kill a mere mortal.


I thank you also Brother Joycough, your doing Fantastic my Friend, keep it up!!!



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Arch is far from Mortal.......


It's all because of the inspiration I get from ALL of you, I thank you all very much!!!



			
				joycough said:
			
		

> LOL yup. That's what I said.


  I try!!!


*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Elliptical
HIIT (1 minute intervals)
Level 11*


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

*Today - PUSH/Cardio

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike

Rep Cadence 4-1-2-1
Negative = 8-10 count*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
225x7
r/p 10 seconds
225x2
r/p 10 seconds
225x1 + 3 x-reps + 1 Negative

*Iso Incline Hammer Press*
115(230)x6
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x2
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x1 + 2 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx6
r/p 10 seconds
BWx2
r/p 10 seconds
BWx1 + 3 Negatives

*Pec Dec*
110x8 + static hold for 20 count + 1 Negative

*DELTS*

*Iso Hammer Press*
80(160)x6
r/p 10 seconds
80(160)x2
r/p 10 seconds
80(160)x1 + 1 Negative

*Cable Laterals*
30x12(left) + 1 Negative
30x12(right) + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*

*Rope Pushdowns*
140x9
r/p 10 seconds
140x4
r/p 10 seconds
140x1 + 1 Negative

*Cybex Tricep Extensions*
140x9
r/p 10 seconds
140x2
r/p 10 seconds
140x1 + 1 Negative

*w/o time = @ 20 Minutes*

*Cardio
30 Minutes Elliptical Machine
Level 11
HIIT (1 Minute Intervals)*


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG I can't imagine doing all that in only 20 minutes  You are incredible


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

Those dips are kick ass huh Arch? I love doing those. And from time to time I do mine just like that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

You are the king of the "speed workout!!"

Man - that looks tuff!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2006)

You're making us all look BAD Arch  

You ARE the KING of IN-TEN-SI-TY, damn bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bet ol Arch's gonna be a hurtin' unit after while....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

20 min?  I'm a little disappointed.  That w/out partner must be slowing you down...  

Hey, we need to get together for lunch sometime soon so I can pass off my prize pack for the comp.  What's your week look like?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

definetly a big 

hey...how is the wife doing??  And lil'bit??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG I can't imagine doing all that in only 20 minutes  You are incredible


You can do it!!! Thank you for the compliment!!!



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Those dips are kick ass huh Arch? I love doing those. And from time to time I do mine just like that!


I love the Dips, really feel the stretch and burn on them!!!



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You are the king of the "speed workout!!"
> 
> Man - that looks tuff!


I thank you kind Sir, comin from the KING of Insanity, I appreciate that!!!



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You're making us all look BAD Arch
> 
> You ARE the KING of IN-TEN-SI-TY, damn bro!


Me??? Nah, you ALL are the ones making me push myself!!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bet ol Arch's gonna be a hurtin' unit after while....


Yes Sir, I'ma definatly hurtin, LOL!!!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> 20 min?  I'm a little disappointed.  That w/out partner must be slowing you down...
> 
> Hey, we need to get together for lunch sometime soon so I can pass off my prize pack for the comp.  What's your week look like?


LOL, his insanity, er I mean Intensity is right up there, this is a match made in Heaven, Ohhh, that didn't sound right did it!!!  
I leave next Friday for 2 weeks, Maybe this Friday???



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> definetly a big
> 
> hey...how is the wife doing??  And lil'bit??


Thank you so Much Sister Billie!!!
Lil'Bit and The Wife are doing Great, we are getting excited to leave on vacation next week!!!


*CARDIO
45 Minutes
Elliptical Rider
HIIT (1 minute Intervals)*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

Archie, whats the word on the supps?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Vacation? May I ask where you are heading off to?  Where ever it is I hope you have a great time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Archie, whats the word on the supps?


Whats up BRother Fish!!! I'm thinking about going with the Universal line, aka Animal stuff, what do you think???



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Vacation? May I ask where you are heading off to?  Where ever it is I hope you have a great time.


Yes Mam, going to Gulf Shores Alabama for 2 weeks, whoooooooHooooooo!!! Thank you very much, I hope to!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> going to Gulf Shores Alabama for 2 weeks, whoooooooHooooooo!!!!!



Sounds great, Arch.  Is this going to be totally kick back and relax vacation, or will there be lots of sight-seeing?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

*Today - PULL

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike

Rep Cadence = 4-1-2-1*

*BACK*

*Rack Deads - AngelStyle*
405x8 *PB* - 8 *PB*
r/p 10 seconds
405x2 - 1
r/p 10 seconds
405x1 - 0 

*Hammer Iso Front Pulldowns*
90(180)x9
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x3
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x1 with a 10 second negative

*DB Pullovers*
90x9
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x3

*T-Bar Rows*
90x9
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 with last rep a 10 count negative

*TRAPS*

*Hise Shrugs*
285x10
r/p 10 seconds
285x5
r/p 10 seconds
285x1 + 5 x-reps

*Seated DB Shrugs*
60x12
r/p 10 seconds
60x7 with 10 count hold on last rep

*BICEPS*

*Spider Curls*
75x8
r/p 10 seconds
75x3
r/p 10 seconds
75x1 + 1 10 count negative

*Cable Curls*
140x6
r/p 10 seconds
140x3
r/p 10 seconds
140x1 10 count negative

*W/O Time @ 20 minutes*

*Cardio
30 Minutes
Precor
HIIT (2 Minute Intervals)
Levels 4,10*

Rack Deads where set at about Mid Shin level!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sounds great, Arch.  Is this going to be totally kick back and relax vacation, or will there be lots of sight-seeing?


Oh it will be PLENTY of relaxing, but of course the MANDATORY w/o's!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Arch, we'll be partners in the "iron" vacation!!  

I will definitely be getting my workouts in while in San Fran.  Plus all the uphill walking should definitely get the glutes to burning!

I hope you have a great vacation


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up BRother Fish!!! I'm thinking about going with the Universal line, aka Animal stuff, what do you think???
> 
> 
> Yes Mam, going to Gulf Shores Alabama for 2 weeks, whoooooooHooooooo!!! Thank you very much, I hope to!!!


As far as the Animal stuff, NOOOOOO

Gulf Shores? YEEEESSSSS

Did you ever get that PM i sent you?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

Your workouts amaze me.  Congrats on the PB's


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> As far as the Animal stuff, NOOOOOO
> 
> Gulf Shores? YEEEESSSSS
> 
> Did you ever get that PM i sent you?


What don't u like about the Animal Stacks?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Arch, we'll be partners in the "iron" vacation!!
> 
> I will definitely be getting my workouts in while in San Fran.  Plus all the uphill walking should definitely get the glutes to burning!
> 
> I hope you have a great vacation


Excellent, we have a common goal!!! Best to you on your vacation as well!!!



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> As far as the Animal stuff, NOOOOOO
> 
> Gulf Shores? YEEEESSSSS
> 
> Did you ever get that PM i sent you?


Why you no likey Animal Products??? Yes I got it, and am also looking into that!!!



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Your workouts amaze me.  Congrats on the PB's


Thank you VERY much Sister Devlin, I'm tryin!!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> What don't u like about the Animal Stacks?


Yeah, what he said!!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Right back to ya my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Angel...doing awesome in here as usual!! Hope the trip goes well, have a great time and be safe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2006)

have fun Archy...and about the PM, apparantly I have OldTimers too...Burner sent me the pics..thanks so much for the trouble!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

I gotta get me a vacation. Hope things go well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

hell yea...I'm over due for one myself...doesn't look like I am gonna eb getting one anytime soo, either...  Maybe next March.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I gotta get me a vacation.



The only trouble with vacations is, that when you get back, you need another vacation to recover from the vacation.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I gotta get me a vaccination. Hope the itching goes down.


 
  

I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Have a good trip, Arch.  Sorry I missed your message about Friday.  We'll have to get together when you get back.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

One, Ive never been particular to pre-mixed supps of that nature, 2, I just dont trust them, the vitamins they sell have far too much useless crap in them... and most of the products of theirs that Ive seen have been filled with cheap and useless gimmicks. (and then overpriced) BUT, if you see a mix with dosages that catch your eye, then by all means jump on it.

Oh yeah, ENJOY THE VACATION!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Angel...doing awesome in here as usual!! Hope the trip goes well, have a great time and be safe.


Thank you my Friend!!! I will, you keep at it too Brother Rocco!!!



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> have fun Archy...and about the PM, apparantly I have OldTimers too...Burner sent me the pics..thanks so much for the trouble!!


I will, LOL, I hear ya!!! It was no trouble, I'm sorry for having a brain fart!!! 



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I gotta get me a vacation. Hope things go well.


You definatly need one!!! Thank you also my Friend!!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yea...I'm over due for one myself...doesn't look like I am gonna eb getting one anytime soo, either...  Maybe next March.....


Just MAKE the time, you need to my Friend, your mind and body will thank you for it!!!



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The only trouble with vacations is, that when you get back, you need another vacation to recover from the vacation.


LOL, Amen to that my Friend!!!  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a good trip, Arch.  Sorry I missed your message about Friday.  We'll have to get together when you get back.


Thank you BRother Pylon!!! No big deal, we will Definatly get together when I get back, I'm thinking sushi and raquetball!!!



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> One, Ive never been particular to pre-mixed supps of that nature, 2, I just dont trust them, the vitamins they sell have far too much useless crap in them... and most of the products of theirs that Ive seen have been filled with cheap and useless gimmicks. (and then overpriced) BUT, if you see a mix with dosages that catch your eye, then by all means jump on it.
> 
> Oh yeah, ENJOY THE VACATION!!


I understand!!! I feel the same way about BSN though, they have the #1 guy in BBing, and they show that in their prices!!! I can get the same stuff, ingredient wise, for 1/2 the price if I go Universal Nutrition!!! Thank you for your help my Friend, I appreciate any/ALL feedback!!!

I will my Friend, I will!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

*Today - PUSH

10 Minute Warm-Up on Bike

Rep Cadence = 4-1-2-1*

*CHEST*

*Incline BB Bench*
225x7
r/p 10 seconds
225x2
r/p 10 seconds
225x2 + 1 negative (8 count)

*Flat Iso Hammer Press*
90x8
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 6 x-reps

*Dips*
BWx7
r/p 10 seconds
BWx3
r/p 10 seconds
BWx4 negatives (8 count)

*Pec Dec*
120x6 with last rep a 20 count hold + 6 x-reps

*DELTS*

*Nautalis Press*
185x6
r/p 10 seconds
185x2
r/p 10 seconds
185x1 + 6 x-reps

*Cable Side Laterals (pulling from behind body)*
40x8
r/p 10 seconds
40x4
r/p 10 seconds
40x3 + 4 x-reps

*TRICEPS*

*Dip Machine*
330x6
r/p 10 seconds
330x4 + 6 x-reps

*Pushdowns*
140x12
r/p 10 seconds
140x5 + 3 x-reps

*Cybex Tri-Extensions*
160x6 + 1 negative (8 count)

*w/o Time @ 20 Minutes*

*Cardio
30 mInutes (HIIT)
Elliptical
Level 11*


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this a vacation w/out?  It doesn't seem very restful...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just MAKE the time, you need to my Friend, your mind and body will thank you for it!!!


it's also a $$ issue...see..when I say vacation..that means: scuba diving in Mexico...


...and do I even need to mention that your workouts are:


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Vacation eh?  Where to?  There is to much whoring around here for me to find anything except workouts...those are easy b/c they are a never ending scroll of exercises!  I thought the last one was 2 workouts


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

again...sir....be here more often..and you'd know!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> again...sir....be here more often..and you'd know!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

don't hate....appreciate...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2006)

hey all, down here in Gulf Shores, trip went well!!! Have dial up so INSANELY SLOOOOOW!!! w/o's are happening, but pretty much on a maintainance phase, so will not post, will try to check in on everyone, sorry for the slow times, will check in later, hope all is GREAT for everyone!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

h i a r ch i e!!! I a m t y p i n g s l o w l y, 'c a u s e u h a v e s u c h a s l o w c o n n e c t i o n .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> h i a r ch i e!!! I a m t y p i n g s l o w l y, 'c a u s e u h a v e s u c h a s l o w c o n n e c t i o n .



That'sbackwardsBurner.Sincehisconnectionisreallyslow,youhavetotypereallyfasttomakeupforit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> hey all, down here in Gulf Shores, trip went well!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to hear all is well.  Looking forward to seeing your insane workouts in here again.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That'sbackwardsBurner.Sincehisconnectionisreallyslow,youhavetotypereallyfasttomakeupforit.


u do have a point, sir...


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Archie.  Any fishing in the plans??  Keep little bit safe from the sharks


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey! It's Shark Week on Discovery Channel this week! I watched some guyes lure a great white tothe boat w/ meat...then as they pulled it away...they's touch it on the snout. Looks like a rush....u gonna do that, Archie?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> h i a r ch i e!!! I a m t y p i n g s l o w l y, 'c a u s e u h a v e s u c h a s l o w c o n n e c t i o n .


 Thank you my Friend!!!



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That'sbackwardsBurner.Sincehisconnectionisreallyslow,youhavetotypereallyfasttomakeupforit.


 Your right, your killin me!!!



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to hear all is well.  Looking forward to seeing your insane workouts in here again.


Me too, but not with my regular w/o partner, so the w/o's will be VERY tame , wait till I get back though!!! 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie.  Any fishing in the plans??  Keep little bit safe from the sharks


No, unfortunatly   the pier was destroyed so no fishing off of that!!! Oh believe me, she will be VERY safe, thanks for the concern my Friend!!!  



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey! It's Shark Week on Discovery Channel this week! I watched some guyes lure a great white tothe boat w/ meat...then as they pulled it away...they's touch it on the snout. Looks like a rush....u gonna do that, Archie?


I know, I LOVE watching all that stuff!!! let me think.................................................  no way Jose!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi Arch!  Can't wait til you get back...it always means more pics!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2006)

Any one know when Arch is getting back?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

when his vacation is over....duh....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2006)

Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey everyone, sorry have not been on in a while, have some bad news on the homefront, my wifes uncle is doing very bad (cancer) and hes not expected to last the week, I might be cutting my vacation short to go to a funeral!!! Not sure how long I'll be away, just giving a heads up, GODspeed you all until my return!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Arch-
Sorry to hear about the family. May he be watching over and protecting you and yours!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wish I had thought of that.


that's why I'm here...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the bad news mike...hope all is well!  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow Arch its been a few days where ya at buddy?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are certainly with you and your's Arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

my thoughts are with you Archy..how is everyone holding up?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

Arch, I am sorry to hear about your wife's uncle.  What is the latest?

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  It is times likes these that your wife's family will need all the prayers and support they can get.  You are such a wonderful husband and I know you will take care of her.  I will keep you in my prayers for strength and faith as well.

God Bless my friend!


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Wow Arch its been a few days where ya at buddy?



Wow I will read a little better next time. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 10, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2006)

take care big man ... this is the time family become very important.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you ALL for your support and Prayers, it means more to me thank you'll ever know!!! Things are slowly coming around, he passed away and the funeral was Wed. Spent as much time with the family as we could, he was a Great person and will be missed by many!!!

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Heya Arch, just getting caught up.  Please pass along my condolences to the fam.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome back   Hope the family is doing well after all the stress and sadness.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry Archy...please know that we are all here for you


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Arch, just getting caught up.  Please pass along my condolences to the fam.


I have, Thank you my Friend!!!


Devlin said:


> Welcome back   Hope the family is doing well after all the stress and sadness.


Thank you, we are trying!!!


b_reed23 said:


> I'm so sorry Archy...please know that we are all here for you


I thank you also, very much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Worked out for the first time in a week, layoffs sure bite hard when you don't plan them!!!

*Today - CHEST/BACK/TRAPS*

*CHEST*

*Flat Bench *(first time in almost 3 years I've done this)
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x4
r/p 10 seconds
225x2 + 1 negative

*Hammer Iso Incline*
90(each side)x10
r/p 10 seconds
90x5
r/p 10 seconds
90x5 + 1 negative

*Dips*
BWx6
r/p 10 seconds
BWx2
r/p 10 seconds
BWx1 + 1 negative

*BACK*

*Seated Iso Hammer Rows*
135(each side)x10
r/p 10 seconds
135x4
r/p 10 seconds
135x2 + 1 negative

*CG Iso Hammer Pulldowns*
90(each side)x6
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 1 negative

*DB Pullovers*
90x7
r/p 10 seconds
90x2
r/p 10 seconds
90x1 + 1 negative

*TRAPS*

*DB Shrugs*
80x8
r/p 10 seconds
80x4
r/p 10 seconds
80x2

*1 Burnout set of each :*

*Pushups - 18*  
*Pullups - 6 *


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice workout Sir Arch!!!  

Just remember what Churchill says:  
"If you're going through hell, keep on going"

Many prayers for your and your family sweetie!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Good to see you back at it, Arch.  Are Hammer Pull Downs the Hammer High Row machine?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

The bite hurts doesn't it  

Nice workout.  Someone may be hurting tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't hurt yourself with those "high rep" pushups.........

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey ARch!
Nice set of 8 @ 225...for not doing them in 3 years!
Glad to have you back!
Its nice to know how friends and family come to your support in times of need, eh?
Hope you are doing better, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

Arch


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice workout Sir Arch!!!
> 
> Just remember what Churchill says:
> "If you're going through hell, keep on going"
> ...


Thank you on ALL accounts my Friend!!!




boilermaker said:


> Good to see you back at it, Arch.  Are Hammer Pull Downs the Hammer High Row machine?


Thank you BRother Boiler, yes sir, the same thing!!!




Devlin said:


> The bite hurts doesn't it
> 
> Nice workout.  Someone may be hurting tomorrow


Yes the bite HURTS!!! I am definatly hurting!!!  




yellowmoomba said:


> Don't hurt yourself with those "high rep" pushups.........
> 
> Welcome Back!!!


  No kidding!!!

THank you!!!




Burner02 said:


> Hey ARch!
> Nice set of 8 @ 225...for not doing them in 3 years!
> Glad to have you back!
> Its nice to know how friends and family come to your support in times of need, eh?
> Hope you are doing better, brotha!


Thank you, they felt pretty good, have been afraid with my shoulder to do them, but the shoulder feels fine so far!!!
It is indeed nice to know people care, thank you my Friend!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Arch


Whats goin on Brother Triple!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

*Today - LEGS/ABS

Warm-Up*

*LEGS*

*Leg Press*
630x9
r/p 10 seconds
630x4
r/p 10 seconds
630x2

*Hack Squats*
360x8
r/p 10 seconds
360x4
r/p 10 seconds
360x3

*Leg Extensions*
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x4
r/p 10 seconds
225x2 + 1 negative

*Seated Leg Curls*
150x10
r/p 10 seconds
150x5
r/p 10 seconds
150x3 + 3 x-reps

*Lying Leg Curls*
150x1 (30 second hold and slow negative)

*CALVES*

*Standing Calve Raises*
300x12
r/p 10 seconds
300x6
r/p 10 seconds
300x3 + 1 negative

*Oooooooops, forgot to do abs   *


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

howdy, Arch!
any plans for the weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2006)

Busy weekend!!! My middle childs birthday was today, but celebrated it yesterday, went to Rams game last night, My LilBits Tea Party with Cinderella was today, getting her ready for her Birthday on the 28th!!! Getting ready for bed in about an hour, hope all had a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2006)

Heya Arch, sounds like a full schedule!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2006)

how old are all of your kids Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Arch, sounds like a full schedule!


Man oh man it was!!! Glad to have started the week, I can relax now, LOL!!!


b_reed23 said:


> how old are all of your kids Arch?


JJ=21, Nate=19, LilBit=soon to be 5!!!




On a side note, w/o's are still going strong, just not posting them as they seem to have dropped off of the interest table!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 21, 2006)

It's bad when you have to go to work to relax


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Arch...I did my Monday workout today...and then I forgot the pushups


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

So did we compete my friend??


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

Rissole said:


> So did we compete my friend??



He did, and he looked great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> On a side note, w/o's are still going strong, just not posting them as they seem to have dropped off of the interest table!!!


No way Brother Arch!  Your wo's are a supreme inspiration!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rissole said:


> So did we compete my friend??


well....if u had been here....ya ripped bugger...you'd know that, eh?


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2006)

Hows it goin Arch? I havent been around in a while......


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> No way Brother Arch!  Your wo's are a supreme inspiration!



Much Agreed!!  keeping em coming Bud!!!




Rissole said:


> So did we compete my friend??



Yea the judges gave him extra points b/c he never left IM unlike some *caugh* aussie people *caugh*


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Arch.  Hope you and yours are doing ok


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

'morning, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

Arch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mornin' Sir Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

we miss you big guy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Archie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Arch!  Where are ya man?  We know you have a lot going on and we're here for you hon, whenever you decide best.

Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2006)

Come back buddy!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 8, 2006)

He's got to be around here somewhere, Trips.  I've diverted the boys from Pylon's journal over to Archie's!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll call for reinforcements.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

He has got to be around here somewhere.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

OK Trips, here's a map of the effective area.  Maybe we can make Pylon a Field General since he live there.  Dev, stand down, nobody in their right mind would run away to Kentucky!  Everyone, spread out and cover some ground.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow I was wondering.....Obviously no one knows where your at?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> OK Trips, here's a map of the effective area.  Maybe we can make Pylon a Field General since he live there.  *Dev, stand down, nobody in their right mind would run away to Kentucky! * Everyone, spread out and cover some ground.




  

Ohh come on, the Bluegrass, the horses, the Derby, the weathers not bad either.  What's not to love  

 

Hope everything is ok with Arch.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> OK Trips, here's a map of the effective area. Maybe we can make Pylon a Field General since he live there. Dev, stand down, nobody in their right mind would run away to Kentucky! Everyone, spread out and cover some ground.


okie dokie....where's Dev...I'll cover THAT ground....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

Maybe these guys can help us.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

ok...I use your pharse....you are using MY superhero smileys! DUDE!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> OK Trips, here's a map of the effective area. Maybe we can make Pylon a Field General since he live there. Dev, stand down, nobody in their right mind would run away to Kentucky! Everyone, spread out and cover some ground.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> okie dokie....where's Dev...I'll cover THAT ground....



Here ya go Burner....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2006)

coordinates locked in on the GPS...prepare for incoming...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

Having lived in Dayton, Ohio for 17 years, I can attest to the fact Lexington, KY is a beautiful place. Love those miles and miles of white fences....


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having lived in Dayton, Ohio for 17 years, I can attest to the fact Lexington, KY is a beautiful place. Love those miles and miles of white fences....



Parts of Ohio are really beautiful too.  However, Lexington has NJ beat hands down.  I can attest to that after living in Jersey for more than 20 years


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2006)

we miss you Archy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm little but I'm fast....so I'll cover this area!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2006)

Devlin said:


> However, Lexington has NJ beat hands down. I can attest to that after living in Jersey for more than 20 years


I hear that


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

So when was Archies last post?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

It's been a while. Said he had some personal issues to attend to.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Well we all know thats understandable. Hope to see him back real soon. He posts nothing but *useful* information.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Arch

Figured I would get here before you do.  Are you back for good or just passing through?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> Figured I would get here before you do.  Are you back for good or just passing through?



I'm back, sorry for the absence, starting a new journal though, getting away from the bad juju, LOL!!!


----------

